

How affective are Twitter / Facebook ads?  - asgeranio

Going through a stage in my startup where we are just figuring out how much money we need to raise.<p>We have all of the business logistics down but are just heading into the marketing direction.<p>How effective would you guys say Twitter and Facebook ads would actually be for a mobile application catered specifically to college students.<p>Would they have an effect?<p>Should we test the waters with $10,000 and see what happens to growth? Would that amount even be worth going into?
======
brandnewlow
Drop us a line at Perfect Audience! Hello@perfectaudience.com

